# Vortech Supercharger kit on VR6?



## REDHEAT (Jul 6, 2016)

I bought a car with a vr6 with a Vortech V9 stage 1 kit. I would like to know the details of this kit. What pulley size is stock, what kind of power #'s, what is done to make it a stage 2?


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Check out this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...erence-thread*-specs-setups-et-cetera/page244
and go backwards. There is A LOT of info in there.

Short answer: 3.1" pulley @ 5 pounds is "stage 1". IN THEORY it should produce 240 engine HP. With the supplied software this is all you can have, it will run lean @WOT with more boost, at least on OBD1.

I have a 2.7" pulley @ 7-8 pounds boost with different software. IN THEORY this should produce 270 engine HP. It was dyno'd at 234 WHP which is about 260 engine HP, so pretty close.

Most possible without overreving the supercharger is 2.4" which should produce 10 pounds of boost. IN THEORY this should produce about 300 engine HP, but see that thread to read about the difficulties in actually getting 300 HP.

I have seen cars with more boost than I have make a lot less HP than I have on the dyno.


----------



## REDHEAT (Jul 6, 2016)

What software and injectors are you running? Are you using a blow off or diverter valve?


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

I have an OBD1 car. Software choices are limited. I am running an old C2 "10 pound" tune. OBD1 is very dumb and uses a throttle position based map for WOT. This tune is assuming 10 pounds @ WOT so it's rich up top, richer than I would like.

As far as I know the rest of my setup is stock VF, except for the 2.7" pulley. That would be: 4 bar FPR, 30 PPH injectors, diverter valve. You can't use a blowoff valve with a suck-through MAF or you'll be blowing off metered air and have super bad mixture problems.

You can read about my setup here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7240127-My-Supercharged-VR-build-(very-short)
Since then I have reinstalled the EGR to help with the rich mixture at WOT and changed the pulley & software. I also rebuilt the V9 charger.


----------



## REDHEAT (Jul 6, 2016)

What model are the 30 lb injectors from?


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't know. They are red and look like these ones:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-BOSCH-30l...ash=item2cb4135cd0:g:jOsAAOSwU9xUTBas&vxp=mtr
Mine don't have the big mid body that the 19 PPH stock VR injectors have.
I have been told that Ford Mustang injectors are 30 PPH units, don't know which mustang or which year though.


----------

